# Recruiting !!!



## army

Posted by *"The Griffith Family" <griffith@mnsi.net>* on *Mon, 14 Feb 2000 19:14:30 -0500*
in reply to Jason Burns .. the people that took the test and failed must 
be pretty dumb .. Both my mother and father took the test and past ... 
in my mothers test there was 24 people and only 3 failed... and my 
father there was 19 and only 1 failed... So to all of you people don‘t 
worry about your marks .. You only need to worry about them if your 
applying for a technical trade.. The army won‘t be too picky, especially 
since the numbers are so low ... bye for now .. Shawn Barber
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
in reply to Jason Burns .. the people 
that took the
test and failed must be pretty dumb .. Both my mother and father took 
the test
and past ... in my mothers test there was 24 people and only 3 failed... 
and my
father there was 19 and only 1 failed... So to all of you people don‘t 
worry
about your marks .. You only need to worry about them if your applying 
for a
technical trade.. The army won‘t be too picky, especially since the 
numbers are
so low ... bye for now .. Shawn Barber
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Gareth Green" <gareth@mail.caninet.com>* on *Tue, 15 Feb 2000 19:48:04 -0800*
Bill,
If you are monitoring this page there has been some considerable 
mailings concerning recruiting which I think you might be interested in.
Green
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Bill,
If you are monitoring this page there has been some considerable 
mailings
concerning recruiting which I think you might be interested in.
Green
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"RYAN YOUNGSON" <ryoungson@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Mon, 13 Mar 2000 18:18:57 CST*
I know this question has been asked b4, but does anyone know approximately 
how long it takes to be shipped off to basic ?  I handed in all my paperwork 
about 2 weeks ago.
                                               R.Youngson.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <davidwillard@home.com>* on *Sat, 18 Mar 2000 18:19:09 -0500*
Recruiting Woes
    The system has sure changed over the years. I read the inserts in this
forum from aspiring soldiers and can almost feel their frustration and
anxious waiting. Here‘s one for you. 23 April, 1964 I arrived at the
recruiting centre on St.Clair Ave in Toronto at 0900hrs. Between then and
1200hrs I had been shipped up to 6 Personnel Depot and completed my
testing. Shortly after 1400hrs I had completed my medical and by 1600hrs was
on a special four day leave from the Canadian Army Regular.
Dave Willard
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"brian ." <strangedays5@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 13 Jun 2001 11:17:56 -0400*
I recently applied for the army and am at the aptitude testing stage.
I‘ve smoked marijuana a few times, will I be denied enrolement when I do my 
medical?
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Wed, 13 Jun 2001 15:22:42 EDT*
Well, if this is in fact an interested applicant who may just have a former 
problem with substance abuse, I‘ll bite.
    If this is another Burgess, consider yourself COMPLETELY told off.
    I was told that if you‘ve used drugsspecifically pot within the last 6 
months, the medic who does your medical exam will be capable of detecting 
such use. However, apparently your body is completely rid of traces of the 
substance after 6 months.
    I personally wouldn‘t recommend you advertising such use through a medium 
such as this, and definitely do not lie about your ‘partaking‘ during your 
interview with the CFRC Offr... Be completely honest. Guys like me, whom 
you‘re going to be rubbing shoulders with, deserve to have competent mates 
when the going gets tough.  
    It sounds, tho‘, that this was strictly a thing of the past...
    That being best case scenario.
        -Matt
        EK Scot

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Wed, 13 Jun 2001 16:04:13 -0700*
Not if you are totally honest, and do not hide anything...
----- Original Message -----
From: "brian ." 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 8:17 AM
Subject: recruiting
> I recently applied for the army and am at the aptitude testing stage.
> I‘ve smoked marijuana a few times, will I be denied enrolement when I do
my
> medical?
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Wed, 13 Jun 2001 19:48:24 -0400*
Good question!
Why should the Forces hire a doper?
Being honest enough to admit it may well be an extenuating circumstance,
admittedly...because if you are both a doper and a liar, that‘s plainly at
least one strike too many....
But if it was my butt on the line, and I was being caused to execute a
Command Decision that was made by someone that was known for substance
abuse, poor judgement, mental problems, or whatever other excuse led to
unlawful experimentation with narcotics...
Well, leave that thought hang, shall we?
Does the CF hire people to be Privates?  No, not really...they hire them to
be all they can be...meaning they WANT to promote extend and get all they
can out of every individual.
So someone that would break laws, lack a self control in making that
"experimentation" in an illegal drug, whatever, must be viewed with some
askance...
Now, its not heroin, will give you that, and its possibly not immedately
addictive, and certainly more than one individual has come back from it...so
being honest would give you a pretty good head start on gaining any
forgiveness available...
But if you "did the stuff", and failed to admit it, well the System is
especially unforgiving to liars....and in my view, rightly so....
Not that I make the rules...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "dave" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 7:04 PM
Subject: Re: recruiting
> Not if you are totally honest, and do not hide anything...
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "brian ." 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 8:17 AM
> Subject: recruiting
>
>
> > I recently applied for the army and am at the aptitude testing stage.
> > I‘ve smoked marijuana a few times, will I be denied enrolement when I do
> my
> > medical?
> >
> >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Wed, 13 Jun 2001 21:05:39 -0600*
I guess that I have to echo.  The system is extremly unforgiving for liars
and the tests will find you out anyway.  Admit the last time you used it and
for God‘s sake don‘t do it again.  Once you are in you could very well wind
up in 7 CFSD military prison.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: John Gow 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 5:48 PM
Subject: Re: recruiting
> Good question!
>
> Why should the Forces hire a doper?
>
> Being honest enough to admit it may well be an extenuating circumstance,
> admittedly...because if you are both a doper and a liar, that‘s plainly at
> least one strike too many....
>
> But if it was my butt on the line, and I was being caused to execute a
> Command Decision that was made by someone that was known for substance
> abuse, poor judgement, mental problems, or whatever other excuse led to
> unlawful experimentation with narcotics...
>
> Well, leave that thought hang, shall we?
>
> Does the CF hire people to be Privates?  No, not really...they hire them
to
> be all they can be...meaning they WANT to promote extend and get all they
> can out of every individual.
>
> So someone that would break laws, lack a self control in making that
> "experimentation" in an illegal drug, whatever, must be viewed with some
> askance...
>
> Now, its not heroin, will give you that, and its possibly not immedately
> addictive, and certainly more than one individual has come back from
it...so
> being honest would give you a pretty good head start on gaining any
> forgiveness available...
>
> But if you "did the stuff", and failed to admit it, well the System is
> especially unforgiving to liars....and in my view, rightly so....
>
> Not that I make the rules...
>
> John
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "dave" 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 7:04 PM
> Subject: Re: recruiting
>
>
> > Not if you are totally honest, and do not hide anything...
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "brian ." 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 8:17 AM
> > Subject: recruiting
> >
> >
> > > I recently applied for the army and am at the aptitude testing stage.
> > > I‘ve smoked marijuana a few times, will I be denied enrolement when I
do
> > my
> > > medical?
> > >
> > >
> _________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"jupiter lunar" <lunar_jupiter@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 14 Jun 2001 03:23:55 -0000*
Hey my name is Jessica Iam applying too make sure what ever you do not mention it to them or they won‘t even except it hopefullly you haven‘t done it for at least a month then you should be fine anyways good luck!Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@fastq.com>* on *Wed, 13 Jun 2001 20:27:03 -0700*
John - I agree with your opinion, but not your substantiation. Illegal?
Irresponsible? Poor judgment? Maybe this is hallowed ground, but I saw many
a soldier - OR, Snr NCOs, and, yes indeed, Officers, drive while impaired,
and/or otherwise abuse alcohol during my 13 years in the Armed Forces.
Though not as heavily enforced as it is these days.. at the time, it was
illegal DUI. It also exhibited poor judgment, and irresponsibility. I
don‘t know what the answer is, but selective enforcement of existing laws
certainly isn‘t one in my book. By the way, I am not without sin, so don‘t
consider this a cast stone.....I just plain don‘t like potheads, or any
other dopers.. I look forward to experiencing the barrage, not unlike the
ones John usually endures....
Gawd.. I‘m sounding more like a hippie, every day
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "John Gow" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 4:48 PM
Subject: Re: recruiting
> But if it was my butt on the line, and I was being caused to execute a
> Command Decision that was made by someone that was known for substance
> abuse, poor judgement, mental problems, or whatever other excuse led to
> unlawful experimentation with narcotics...
>
>
> So someone that would break laws, lack a self control in making that
> "experimentation" in an illegal drug, whatever, must be viewed with some
> askance...
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@fastq.com>* on *Wed, 13 Jun 2001 20:28:37 -0700*
Trying it 2 or 3 years previous is much different, than holding off for 
a month......you‘re going 90 miles per hour, down a dead end street, 
with that reasoning, young lady....
MacF
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: jupiter lunar
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 8:23 PM
  Subject: Re: recruiting
  Hey my name is Jessica Iam applying too make sure what ever you do not 
mention it to them or they won‘t even except it hopefullly you haven‘t 
done it for at least a month then you should be fine anyways good luck!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----
  Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
  -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: To 
remove yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca 
from the account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe 
army-list" in the message body.
Trying it 2 or 3 
years previous is
much different, than holding off for a month......you‘re going 90 miles 
per
hour, down a dead end street, with that reasoning, young 
lady....
MacF
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  jupiter lunar 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 
8:23
  PM
  Subject: Re: recruiting




  Hey my name is Jessica Iam applying too make sure what ever you 
do not
  mention it to them or they won‘t even except it hopefullly you haven‘t 
done it
  for at least a month then you should be fine anyways good 
luck!

  Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
  -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: 
To
  remove yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca 
from
  the account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" 
in the
  message body. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Wed, 13 Jun 2001 23:43:54 -0400*
Well, Mac...
I can agree that it seems pretty flimsy if utter "common sense" is applied
regrettably, I live in a province where "Common Sense" is the government
theme...and everyone gets their butt kicked...having made this "political
statement"...well...
Sure, I saw, and likely did like likely..oh yeah over .08 driving...and
saw any number of others do the same...
Would I countenance them doing that TODAY?...Likely NOT!!!
I‘d conform to the Law of the Country...you can screw up on the alcohol
issue...but try okay soft word......"banned drugs", and if your ***  is
hung and dried, I‘d say "Fair Ball"
And just for the record, the Airborne in Somalia, witness the report of the
CO and Sgt Major, well, it was beer, and it was wrong...
As a supervisory position, beer or booze is fairly easy to see on the
job...dope is not.  But the effects are fairly dramatic, are they not?
Will now stand back, and take my barrage, as you suggest...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 11:27 PM
Subject: Re: recruiting
> John - I agree with your opinion, but not your substantiation. Illegal?
> Irresponsible? Poor judgment? Maybe this is hallowed ground, but I saw
many
> a soldier - OR, Snr NCOs, and, yes indeed, Officers, drive while impaired,
> and/or otherwise abuse alcohol during my 13 years in the Armed Forces.
> Though not as heavily enforced as it is these days.. at the time, it was
> illegal DUI. It also exhibited poor judgment, and irresponsibility. I
> don‘t know what the answer is, but selective enforcement of existing laws
> certainly isn‘t one in my book. By the way, I am not without sin, so don‘t
> consider this a cast stone.....I just plain don‘t like potheads, or any
> other dopers.. I look forward to experiencing the barrage, not unlike the
> ones John usually endures....
> Gawd.. I‘m sounding more like a hippie, every day
> MacF
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "John Gow" 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 4:48 PM
> Subject: Re: recruiting
>
>
> > But if it was my butt on the line, and I was being caused to execute a
> > Command Decision that was made by someone that was known for substance
> > abuse, poor judgement, mental problems, or whatever other excuse led to
> > unlawful experimentation with narcotics...
> >
> >
> > So someone that would break laws, lack a self control in making that
> > "experimentation" in an illegal drug, whatever, must be viewed with some
> > askance...
> >
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Adam Wainwright <ajmw@home.com>* on *Wed, 13 Jun 2001 21:18:47 -0700*
--------------1FBB405D33066747234EA887
What are you talking about, I sure as ****  hope that I don‘t have you in
the trench with me!
She is not 100 correct.   Don‘t worry about the drugs, just tell them.
Adam
jupiter lunar wrote:
>
>
>
>  Hey my name is Jessica Iam applying too make sure what ever you do
> not mention it to them or they won‘t even except it hopefullly you
> haven‘t done it for at least a month then you should be fine anyways
> good luck!
>
>
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: To
> remove yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca
> from the account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe
> army-list" in the message body.
--------------1FBB405D33066747234EA887
What are you talking about, I sure as ****  hope that I don‘t have you in
the trench with me!
She is not 100 correct. Don‘t worry about the drugs, just
tell them.
Adam
jupiter lunar wrote:
Hey my name is Jessica Iam applying too make sure what ever you
do not mention it to them or they won‘t even except it hopefullly you haven‘t
done it for at least a month then you should be fine anyways good luck!
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
-------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: To remove
yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the
account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------1FBB405D33066747234EA887--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@fastq.com>* on *Wed, 13 Jun 2001 22:01:13 -0700*
Naw, John... I think as usual.... we are in agreement, somewhere in
there.....Coincidentally, I am implementing a "drug-free work workplace"
program, where I work - for precisely the reasons you indicate - lack of
detection being one. If people saw statistics of what drug-users cost
businesses, families, and communities...........Anyway - I think,
fundamentally, we are in agreement. "There can be a lot of roads leading up
the sides of a mountain, but they all end up in the same place"
Ubique
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "John Gow" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 8:43 PM
Subject: Re: recruiting
> Well, Mac...
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Wed, 13 Jun 2001 22:17:30 -0700*
In any case, you will be required to take urine tests, and blood 
tests...Metabolized THC is evident in your body for a time period 
proportional to the amount of dope you have smoked....  As is cocaine, 
heroin, ecstasy, and everything else they might care to test for...If 
you smoke dope every day of your young life, it could take 6 months to a 
year for all traces to disappear..so if you have done it..fess up and 
let the chips fall.
I served with people who have since been commissionedmajors and capts 
now..during training they bragged about doing dope and coke, one even 
sold it....rightly or wrongly, they passed RMC, and all their training.  
The scary part is, that you don‘t know what the person next to you does 
in their spare time....
I will go on the record saying that alcohol consumption has had a bigger 
impact on the forces, than a handful of dopers ever could. I find it 
hypocritical for people to think that it is okay to consume any 
intoxicant while on duty....that includes lunch hours at the mess....You 
are on duty after lunch are you not......
awaiting the fallout...
Chimo
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Adam Wainwright
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 9:18 PM
  Subject: Re: recruiting
  What are you talking about, I sure as ****  hope that I don‘t have you 
in the trench with me!
  She is not 100 correct.   Don‘t worry about the drugs, just tell 
them.
  Adam
  jupiter lunar wrote:



     Hey my name is Jessica Iam applying too make sure what ever you do 
not mention it to them or they won‘t even except it hopefullly you 
haven‘t done it for at least a month then you should be fine anyways 
good luck!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
---
    Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
    -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: To 
remove yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca 
from the account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe 
army-list" in the message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
In any case, you will be required to 
take urine
tests, and blood tests...Metabolized THC is evident in your body for a 
time
period proportional to the amount of dope you have smoked.... As 
is
cocaine, heroin, ecstasy, and everything else they might care to test 
for...If
you smoke dope every day of your young life, it could take 6 months to a 
year
for all traces to disappear..so if you have done it..fess up and let the 
chips
fall.
I served with people who have since 
been
commissionedmajors and capts now..during training they bragged about 
doing
dope and coke, one even sold it....rightly or wrongly, they passed RMC, 
and all
their training. The scary part is, that you don‘t know what the 
person
next to you does in their spare time....
I will go on the record saying that 
alcohol
consumption has had a bigger impact on the forces, than a handful of 
dopers ever
could. I find it hypocritical for people to think that it is okay to 
consume any
intoxicant while on duty....that includes lunch hours at the mess....You 
are on
duty after lunch are you not......
awaiting the fallout...
Chimo
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Adam 
Wainwright 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 
9:18
  PM
  Subject: Re: recruiting
  What are you talking about, I sure as ****  hope that I 
don‘t
  have you in the trench with me! She is not 100 
correct. Don‘t
  worry about the drugs, just tell them.
  Adam
  jupiter lunar wrote:
     Hey my name 
is
    Jessica Iam applying too make sure what ever you do not mention it 
to them
    or they won‘t even except it hopefullly you haven‘t done it for at 
least a
    month then you should be fine anyways good luck!


    Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
    -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: 
To remove
    yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from 
the
    account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in 
the
    message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"David" <LieutenantDave@specwarnet.net>* on *Thu, 14 Jun 2001 01:36:43 -0400*
most people still wouldn‘t want their life in the hands of someone who 
is high......

  ----- Original Message -----
  From: dave
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Thursday, June 14, 2001 1:17 AM
  Subject: Re: recruiting
  In any case, you will be required to take urine tests, and blood 
tests...Metabolized THC is evident in your body for a time period 
proportional to the amount of dope you have smoked....  As is cocaine, 
heroin, ecstasy, and everything else they might care to test for...If 
you smoke dope every day of your young life, it could take 6 months to a 
year for all traces to disappear..so if you have done it..fess up and 
let the chips fall.
  I served with people who have since been commissionedmajors and capts 
now..during training they bragged about doing dope and coke, one even 
sold it....rightly or wrongly, they passed RMC, and all their training.  
The scary part is, that you don‘t know what the person next to you does 
in their spare time....
  I will go on the record saying that alcohol consumption has had a 
bigger impact on the forces, than a handful of dopers ever could. I find 
it hypocritical for people to think that it is okay to consume any 
intoxicant while on duty....that includes lunch hours at the mess....You 
are on duty after lunch are you not......
  awaiting the fallout...
  Chimo
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Adam Wainwright
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
    Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 9:18 PM
    Subject: Re: recruiting
    What are you talking about, I sure as ****  hope that I don‘t have 
you in the trench with me!
    She is not 100 correct.   Don‘t worry about the drugs, just tell 
them.
    Adam
    jupiter lunar wrote:


       Hey my name is Jessica Iam applying too make sure what ever you 
do not mention it to them or they won‘t even except it hopefullly you 
haven‘t done it for at least a month then you should be fine anyways 
good luck!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
-
      Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
      -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: To 
remove yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca 
from the account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe 
army-list" in the message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
most people still wouldn‘t want their 
life in the
hands of someone who is high......
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  dave

  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Thursday, June 14, 2001 
1:17
  AM
  Subject: Re: recruiting

  In any case, you will be required to 
take urine
  tests, and blood tests...Metabolized THC is evident in your body for a 
time
  period proportional to the amount of dope you have smoked.... As 
is
  cocaine, heroin, ecstasy, and everything else they might care to test 
for...If
  you smoke dope every day of your young life, it could take 6 months to 
a year
  for all traces to disappear..so if you have done it..fess up and let 
the chips
  fall.

  I served with people who have since 
been
  commissionedmajors and capts now..during training they bragged about 
doing
  dope and coke, one even sold it....rightly or wrongly, they passed 
RMC, and
  all their training. The scary part is, that you don‘t know what 
the
  person next to you does in their spare time....

  I will go on the record saying that 
alcohol
  consumption has had a bigger impact on the forces, than a handful of 
dopers
  ever could. I find it hypocritical for people to think that it is okay 
to
  consume any intoxicant while on duty....that includes lunch hours at 
the
  mess....You are on duty after lunch are you not......

  awaiting the fallout...
  Chimo

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Adam 
Wainwright
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
    Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 
2001 9:18
    PM
    Subject: Re: recruiting
    What are you talking about, I sure as ****  hope that 
I don‘t
    have you in the trench with me! She is not 100 
correct.
    Don‘t worry about the drugs, just tell them.
    Adam
    jupiter lunar wrote:
      Hey my 
name is
      Jessica Iam applying too make sure what ever you do not mention it 
to them
      or they won‘t even except it hopefullly you haven‘t done it for at 
least a
      month then you should be fine anyways good luck!


      Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
      -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: 
To
      remove yourself from this list, send a message to 
majordomo@CdnArmy.ca
      from the account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe 
army-list"
      in the message 
body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Thu, 14 Jun 2001 07:30:33 EDT*
Dave really explained the drug testing well, but I what chaps my ***  is this 
After enrolled, and cleared as far as drug usage is concerned, one is bound 
only by his word is he not? Is there any further REGULAR testing after the 
initial medical exam, or is it left up to, "No, Sir... I‘m clean"...???
    Don‘t know how readily I‘d take the word of a guy who clearly has 
compromising integrity in the first place.


--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Christine Fontaine <cfontaine@yahoo.com>* on *Thu, 14 Jun 2001 08:08:45 -0400 (EDT)*
Just de-lurking briefly...
I know several people in the Forces about 4 of them who are very good
friends who, when they were ‘young and crazy‘ smoked pot, back in the
70s when they were in high school.
They admitted to such during their interviews now granted, this was
back in the 80s, so I daresay recruiting has changed since then and
they were accepted - they just had to be able to honestly say that they
had not touched the stuff in years and would never do so again.
So, at least in the past, the CF accepted people who were honest about
their past experiences with drugs.  Whether this is still the case
today, I have no idea.  
--- John Gow  wrote:
> Good question!
> 
> Why should the Forces hire a doper?
> 
> Being honest enough to admit it may well be an extenuating
> circumstance,
> admittedly...because if you are both a doper and a liar, that‘s
> plainly at
> least one strike too many....
> 
> But if it was my butt on the line, and I was being caused to execute
> a
> Command Decision that was made by someone that was known for
> substance
> abuse, poor judgement, mental problems, or whatever other excuse led
> to
> unlawful experimentation with narcotics...
> 
> Well, leave that thought hang, shall we?
> 
> Does the CF hire people to be Privates?  No, not really...they hire
> them to
> be all they can be...meaning they WANT to promote extend and get all
> they
> can out of every individual.
> 
> So someone that would break laws, lack a self control in making that
> "experimentation" in an illegal drug, whatever, must be viewed with
> some
> askance...
> 
> Now, its not heroin, will give you that, and its possibly not
> immedately
> addictive, and certainly more than one individual has come back from
> it...so
> being honest would give you a pretty good head start on gaining any
> forgiveness available...
> 
> But if you "did the stuff", and failed to admit it, well the System
> is
> especially unforgiving to liars....and in my view, rightly so....
> 
> Not that I make the rules...
> 
> John
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "dave" 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 7:04 PM
> Subject: Re: recruiting
> 
> 
> > Not if you are totally honest, and do not hide anything...
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "brian ." 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 8:17 AM
> > Subject: recruiting
> >
> >
> > > I recently applied for the army and am at the aptitude testing
> stage.
> > > I‘ve smoked marijuana a few times, will I be denied enrolement
> when I do
> > my
> > > medical?
> > >
> > >
>
_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
_______________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Get your free @yahoo.ca address at  http://mail.yahoo.ca 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Thu, 14 Jun 2001 06:59:09 -0600*
I saw some numbers I teach Human Resources Management at a college in
Edmonton that say drugs cost Americans about $30 billion per year.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 11:01 PM
Subject: Re: recruiting
> Naw, John... I think as usual.... we are in agreement, somewhere in
> there.....Coincidentally, I am implementing a "drug-free work workplace"
> program, where I work - for precisely the reasons you indicate - lack of
> detection being one. If people saw statistics of what drug-users cost
> businesses, families, and communities...........Anyway - I think,
> fundamentally, we are in agreement. "There can be a lot of roads leading
up
> the sides of a mountain, but they all end up in the same place"
> Ubique
> MacF
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "John Gow" 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 8:43 PM
> Subject: Re: recruiting
>
>
> > Well, Mac...
> >
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Thu, 14 Jun 2001 07:01:39 -0600*
There is random testing.  I was once tested 4 times in a month it seemed
like whenever I changed locations.  So I guess its sort of like playing
Russian Roulette.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, June 14, 2001 5:30 AM
Subject: Re: recruiting
> Dave really explained the drug testing well, but I what chaps my ***  is
this
> After enrolled, and cleared as far as drug usage is concerned, one is
bound
> only by his word is he not? Is there any further REGULAR testing after the
> initial medical exam, or is it left up to, "No, Sir... I‘m clean"...???
>     Don‘t know how readily I‘d take the word of a guy who clearly has
> compromising integrity in the first place.
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Thu, 14 Jun 2001 07:04:33 -0600*
As far as I know the policy is still the same.  You can‘t have used
marijuana for 6 months.
----- Original Message -----
From: Christine Fontaine 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, June 14, 2001 6:08 AM
Subject: Re: recruiting
> Just de-lurking briefly...
>
> I know several people in the Forces about 4 of them who are very good
> friends who, when they were ‘young and crazy‘ smoked pot, back in the
> 70s when they were in high school.
>
> They admitted to such during their interviews now granted, this was
> back in the 80s, so I daresay recruiting has changed since then and
> they were accepted - they just had to be able to honestly say that they
> had not touched the stuff in years and would never do so again.
>
> So, at least in the past, the CF accepted people who were honest about
> their past experiences with drugs.  Whether this is still the case
> today, I have no idea.
>
> --- John Gow  wrote:
> > Good question!
> >
> > Why should the Forces hire a doper?
> >
> > Being honest enough to admit it may well be an extenuating
> > circumstance,
> > admittedly...because if you are both a doper and a liar, that‘s
> > plainly at
> > least one strike too many....
> >
> > But if it was my butt on the line, and I was being caused to execute
> > a
> > Command Decision that was made by someone that was known for
> > substance
> > abuse, poor judgement, mental problems, or whatever other excuse led
> > to
> > unlawful experimentation with narcotics...
> >
> > Well, leave that thought hang, shall we?
> >
> > Does the CF hire people to be Privates?  No, not really...they hire
> > them to
> > be all they can be...meaning they WANT to promote extend and get all
> > they
> > can out of every individual.
> >
> > So someone that would break laws, lack a self control in making that
> > "experimentation" in an illegal drug, whatever, must be viewed with
> > some
> > askance...
> >
> > Now, its not heroin, will give you that, and its possibly not
> > immedately
> > addictive, and certainly more than one individual has come back from
> > it...so
> > being honest would give you a pretty good head start on gaining any
> > forgiveness available...
> >
> > But if you "did the stuff", and failed to admit it, well the System
> > is
> > especially unforgiving to liars....and in my view, rightly so....
> >
> > Not that I make the rules...
> >
> > John
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "dave" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 7:04 PM
> > Subject: Re: recruiting
> >
> >
> > > Not if you are totally honest, and do not hide anything...
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: "brian ." 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Wednesday, June 13, 2001 8:17 AM
> > > Subject: recruiting
> > >
> > >
> > > > I recently applied for the army and am at the aptitude testing
> > stage.
> > > > I‘ve smoked marijuana a few times, will I be denied enrolement
> > when I do
> > > my
> > > > medical?
> > > >
> > > >
> >
> _________________________________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>
> _______________________________________________________
> Do You Yahoo!?
> Get your free @yahoo.ca address at  http://mail.yahoo.ca 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"brian ." <strangedays5@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 14 Jun 2001 13:34:09 -0400*
oh no I‘m a doper! I guess I can‘t be trusted eh! I had a beer the other 
night so I must be alcoholic too! come on people , get real. I‘m in good 
health , great shape ,very motivated. get over the 30‘s propaganda mentality 
already.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Thu, 14 Jun 2001 15:21:42 -0400*
Hey Brian relax,
If you were an occasional smoker of whatever subtance just chill.
90 of the Canadian population did "recreational drugs".
As for the test, well they can see it up to six months, the drugs test are
really simple.
But when you will arrives to the interview process and the officer will ask you
to identify what subtance you used in the past just be frank and honest.
Part that just relax and enjoy the summer
JF
NB: Guys remember Cpl Cloutier  famous at OKA  well he was discharged because
he admitted to had used cocaine on one occassion two years previously his
enlistment during a magazine interview..
I wonder how good his porn career is now :
"brian ." wrote:
> oh no I‘m a doper! I guess I can‘t be trusted eh! I had a beer the other
> night so I must be alcoholic too! come on people , get real. I‘m in good
> health , great shape ,very motivated. get over the 30‘s propaganda mentality
> already.
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Thu, 14 Jun 2001 15:29:52 EDT*
Brian, 
    You asked this list for frank comments and advice. You don‘t like how it 
was presented? Didn‘t think those with much time in and, and who are very 
distinguished said it the right way?
    Bugger off then.    


--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Adam Wainwright <ajmw@home.com>* on *Thu, 14 Jun 2001 12:38:33 -0700*
You need to make that clear to the recuiter as well then.
AW
"brian ." wrote:
> oh no I‘m a doper! I guess I can‘t be trusted eh! I had a beer the other
> night so I must be alcoholic too! come on people , get real. I‘m in good
> health , great shape ,very motivated. get over the 30‘s propaganda mentality
> already.
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@fastq.com>* on *Thu, 14 Jun 2001 19:04:47 -0700*
If you‘re interested, Sir... e-mail me off the list.. I have lots of facts
and figures regarding that. I do a lot of HR-related work in my current
position. Even though we have an HR person, I handle the Safety Program,
Workers‘ Comp issues, and now, the Drug Program....
It might be better if you e-mail me at work, where I have the info:
marshall.macfarlane@rrs.cc
----- Original Message -----
From: "Donald Schepens" 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, June 14, 2001 5:59 AM
Subject: Re: recruiting
> I saw some numbers I teach Human Resources Management at a college in
> Edmonton that say drugs cost Americans about $30 billion per year.
>
> Don
> ----- Original Message -----
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Thu, 14 Jun 2001 21:01:23 -0600*
I appreciate the offer but I think that I‘m OK for now.  Where do you work
at?
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, June 14, 2001 8:04 PM
Subject: Re: recruiting
> If you‘re interested, Sir... e-mail me off the list.. I have lots of facts
> and figures regarding that. I do a lot of HR-related work in my current
> position. Even though we have an HR person, I handle the Safety Program,
> Workers‘ Comp issues, and now, the Drug Program....
> It might be better if you e-mail me at work, where I have the info:
> marshall.macfarlane@rrs.cc
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Donald Schepens" 
> To: 
> Sent: Thursday, June 14, 2001 5:59 AM
> Subject: Re: recruiting
>
>
> > I saw some numbers I teach Human Resources Management at a college in
> > Edmonton that say drugs cost Americans about $30 billion per year.
> >
> > Don
> > ----- Original Message -----
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Thu, 14 Jun 2001 23:19:00 -0400*
Well, lets think this through...
You voluntarily partake of illegal substances, against the law of the
Country...and hereby exhibit zero remorse, which is a fairly strong argument
that the last time was neither the first nor the last...
You ask for advice on how you may circumvent telling the truth, and fear on
how you may be checked in the future...
Thus, to my limited thinking, shoing that you intend to continue, and have a
druggie like paranoia of being exposed as  liar, to the point that your word
is hardly your bond...and therefor you cannot be believed.  So your "sworn
statements" mean zero, because you are wilingly prepared to lie to your own
perceived advantage...
Yes...there are all sorts of disabilities and acquired problems, in life and
therefor in the CF as well.  A lot of the people with the have them through
no fault of their own.
It is my particular position remembering I, too, have the same right of
free speach that those with an acquired alcohol problem are a whole lot
different from those that voluntarily take illegal drugs.
And again, since its a free forum to speak, in my opinion, the CF needs no
"yahoo‘s" that do not respect the law of our Country, because this would be
the total discredit of said Country when we send soldiers to other countries
to uphold international law....quite apart from my personal repugnance of
taking or giving orders to some clown who is doped, and must grasp for some
way to lie about it....
I‘ve been called old, I‘ve been called crusty, I‘ve been called wrong, but
frankly I do not care...I would not hire you, saying what you do, to the
Military or to a civilian job...
So drink your beer, smoke your rope, shoot up if you must mainline, and just
stay out of my face
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "brian ." 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, June 14, 2001 1:34 PM
Subject: recruiting a doper
> oh no I‘m a doper! I guess I can‘t be trusted eh! I had a beer the other
> night so I must be alcoholic too! come on people , get real. I‘m in good
> health , great shape ,very motivated. get over the 30‘s propaganda
mentality
> already.
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@fastq.com>* on *Thu, 14 Jun 2001 20:19:56 -0700*
I am the Facilities Manager, at a metal stamping factory in Arizona
----- Original Message -----
From: "Donald Schepens" 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, June 14, 2001 8:01 PM
Subject: Re: recruiting
> I appreciate the offer but I think that I‘m OK for now.  Where do you work
> at?
>
> Don
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"jupiter lunar" <lunar_jupiter@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 15 Jun 2001 03:33:21 -0000*
hey buddy who told you you were a doper beer is great we are aloud to drink just warning you stop smoking weed for a while like it is a big deal alot of people smoke it so you are cool! well if you would like to know I am not stuck in the 30‘sGet Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"jupiter lunar" <lunar_jupiter@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 15 Jun 2001 03:40:33 -0000*
excuse me sir Iam not some pot head and iam just telling the guy that hopefully if he had tried that stuff then it better not of been very recently or he is absolutly screwed and sorry but i know what direction im goingdown and it 90 miles to my future of success and iam very determined to get there and not willing to let anyone stop me either so iam sure iam not going to screw it up myselfover something so irresponsible 
 good day!Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"David" <LieutenantDave@specwarnet.net>* on *Thu, 14 Jun 2001 23:48:25 -0400*
some punctuation wouldn‘t hurt, would it?
As long as he is honest, and doesn‘t do it again, he should be just 
fine.

  ----- Original Message -----
  From: jupiter lunar
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Thursday, June 14, 2001 11:40 PM
  Subject: Re: recruiting
  excuse me sir Iam not some pot head and iam just telling the guy that 
hopefully if he had tried that stuff then it better not of been very 
recently or he is absolutly screwed and sorry but i know what direction 
im going down and it 90 miles to my future of success and iam very 
determined to get there and not willing to let anyone stop me either so 
iam sure iam not going to screw it up myself over something so 
irresponsible            

good day!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----
  Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
  -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: To 
remove yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca 
from the account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe 
army-list" in the message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
some punctuation wouldn‘t hurt, would
it?
As long as he is honest, and doesn‘t do 
it again,
he should be just fine.
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  jupiter lunar 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Thursday, June 14, 2001 
11:40
  PM
  Subject: Re: recruiting





  excuse me sir Iam not some pot head and iam just telling the guy 
that
  hopefully if he had tried that stuff then it better not of been very 
recently
  or he is absolutly screwed and sorry but i know what direction im
  goingdown and it 90 miles to my future of success and iam very
  determined to get there and not willing to let anyone stop me either 
so iam
  sure iam not going to screw it up myselfover something so

irresponsible


n
bspnb
spnbs
pnbsp
  good day!

  Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
  -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: 
To
  remove yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca 
from
  the account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" 
in the
  message body. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Fri, 15 Jun 2001 07:20:21 -0600*
Sounds like Burgess or one of the other twits.
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: jupiter lunar
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Thursday, June 14, 2001 9:40 PM
  Subject: Re: recruiting
  excuse me sir Iam not some pot head and iam just telling the guy that 
hopefully if he had tried that stuff then it better not of been very 
recently or he is absolutly screwed and sorry but i know what direction 
im going down and it 90 miles to my future of success and iam very 
determined to get there and not willing to let anyone stop me either so 
iam sure iam not going to screw it up myself over something so 
irresponsible            

good day!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----
  Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
  -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: To 
remove yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca 
from the account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe 
army-list" in the message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Sounds like Burgess or one of the other 
twits.
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  jupiter lunar 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Thursday, June 14, 2001 
9:40
  PM
  Subject: Re: recruiting





  excuse me sir Iam not some pot head and iam just telling the guy 
that
  hopefully if he had tried that stuff then it better not of been very 
recently
  or he is absolutly screwed and sorry but i know what direction im
  goingdown and it 90 miles to my future of success and iam very
  determined to get there and not willing to let anyone stop me either 
so iam
  sure iam not going to screw it up myselfover something so

irresponsible


n
bspnb
spnbs
pnbsp
  good day!

  Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
  -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: 
To
  remove yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca 
from
  the account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" 
in the
  message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Fri, 15 Jun 2001 07:19:37 -0600*
I‘m up in Edmonton, Alberta.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, June 14, 2001 9:19 PM
Subject: Re: recruiting
> I am the Facilities Manager, at a metal stamping factory in Arizona
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Donald Schepens" 
> To: 
> Sent: Thursday, June 14, 2001 8:01 PM
> Subject: Re: recruiting
>
>
> > I appreciate the offer but I think that I‘m OK for now.  Where do you
work
> > at?
> >
> > Don
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Adam Wainwright <ajmw@home.com>* on *Fri, 15 Jun 2001 15:26:07 -0700*
Well said John!
John Gow wrote:
> Well, lets think this through...
>
> You voluntarily partake of illegal substances, against the law of the
> Country...and hereby exhibit zero remorse, which is a fairly strong argument
> that the last time was neither the first nor the last...
>
> You ask for advice on how you may circumvent telling the truth, and fear on
> how you may be checked in the future...
>
> Thus, to my limited thinking, shoing that you intend to continue, and have a
> druggie like paranoia of being exposed as  liar, to the point that your word
> is hardly your bond...and therefor you cannot be believed.  So your "sworn
> statements" mean zero, because you are wilingly prepared to lie to your own
> perceived advantage...
>
> Yes...there are all sorts of disabilities and acquired problems, in life and
> therefor in the CF as well.  A lot of the people with the have them through
> no fault of their own.
>
> It is my particular position remembering I, too, have the same right of
> free speach that those with an acquired alcohol problem are a whole lot
> different from those that voluntarily take illegal drugs.
>
> And again, since its a free forum to speak, in my opinion, the CF needs no
> "yahoo‘s" that do not respect the law of our Country, because this would be
> the total discredit of said Country when we send soldiers to other countries
> to uphold international law....quite apart from my personal repugnance of
> taking or giving orders to some clown who is doped, and must grasp for some
> way to lie about it....
>
> I‘ve been called old, I‘ve been called crusty, I‘ve been called wrong, but
> frankly I do not care...I would not hire you, saying what you do, to the
> Military or to a civilian job...
>
> So drink your beer, smoke your rope, shoot up if you must mainline, and just
> stay out of my face
>
> John
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "brian ." 
> To: 
> Sent: Thursday, June 14, 2001 1:34 PM
> Subject: recruiting a doper
>
> > oh no I‘m a doper! I guess I can‘t be trusted eh! I had a beer the other
> > night so I must be alcoholic too! come on people , get real. I‘m in good
> > health , great shape ,very motivated. get over the 30‘s propaganda
> mentality
> > already.
> > _________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Adam Wainwright <ajmw@home.com>* on *Fri, 15 Jun 2001 15:32:50 -0700*
--------------24EA10D646C4DB54305B59AE
Take everything with a grain of salt, if you did it - FINE - just admit
it.  OK all is said and done.  From Johns blastings you can see the view
of many in the forces.  Many may be old but they know there sh*t and
they are they are the best in the world at what they do.  Understand it
and work around it.  Another thing that I would be worried about, is
your lack of english grammar  composition.  That will hamper you more
then anything else in the forces.
-Adam
jupiter lunar wrote:
>
>
>
>  excuse me sir Iam not some pot head and iam just telling the guy that
> hopefully if he had tried that stuff then it better not of been very
> recently or he is absolutly screwed and sorry but i know what
> direction im going down and it 90 miles to my future of success and
> iam very determined to get there and not willing to let anyone stop me
> either so iam sure iam not going to screw it up myself over something
> so
> irresponsible
> good day!
>
>
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: To
> remove yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca
> from the account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe
> army-list" in the message body.
--------------24EA10D646C4DB54305B59AE
Take everything with a grain of salt, if you did it - FINE - just admit
it. OK all is said and done. From Johns blastings you can see
the view of many in the forces. Many may be old but they know there
sh*t and they are they are the best in the world at what they do.
Understand it and work around it. Another thing that I would be worried
about, is your lack of english grammar amp composition. That will
hamper you more then anything else in the forces.
-Adam
jupiter lunar wrote:
excuse me sir Iam not some pot head and iam just telling the
guy that hopefully if he had tried that stuff then it better not of been
very recently or he is absolutly screwed and sorry but i know what direction
im going down and it 90 miles to my future of success and iam very determined
to get there and not willing to let anyone stop me either so iam sure iam
not going to screw it up myself over something so irresponsible
good day!
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
-------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: To remove
yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the
account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------24EA10D646C4DB54305B59AE--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

